
Teaching Mars Rivers How to Classify Martian Terrain - laurex
https://www.zooniverse.org/projects/hiro-ono/ai4mars/
======
allears
You can lead a Mars river to water, but you cannot make it flow.

~~~
samizdis
Yes, it's a typo in the headline. It should be, "Teaching Mars Rivers How to
_Glassify_ Martian Terrain" \- so it's training them up to smooth all the
rugged surfaces they encounter.

